# If you had to, which one would you rather watch?



## Twivy (Mar 24, 2007)

This question just popped into my head. If you had to watch any little kids show what would it be? When I mean little kids show I mean like the stuff on nick Jr. or noggin. Stuff for preschoolers and kindergardeners or even younger, not shows like spongebob or jimmy neutron.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sesame Street!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 24, 2007)

Anything with Elmo is the smex.

Go Sesame Street


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 24, 2007)

Sesame Street xD


----------



## Pwn Life (Mar 24, 2007)

I used to watch sesame street so that would have to be it...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2007)

I will lay the smackdown on big bird.


----------



## Sharingan Uchiha (Mar 24, 2007)

sesame street


----------



## Sawako (Mar 24, 2007)

Sesame Street of course. Sometimes when it's summer vacation and I'm bored, I watch that show. 

Sesame Street >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> All other little kid shows.


----------



## Darkened_Uchihaz (Mar 24, 2007)

Sesame Street..Elmo is one crazy dude.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2007)

U guys would awtch sesame street? Id say LAZY TOWN!!!


----------



## Maruutsu (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd watch Blue's Clues. Just to make fun of the thirty-year-old dude that pretends to be a kid XD


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 24, 2007)

Definitely _Berenstain Bears_!


----------



## Insomnia (Mar 24, 2007)

Totally Backyardigan's for me. That show is crazy. Tyrone, Uniqua, Pablo...most ethnic names ever. I've seen my brother watch it and it seems bearable.


----------



## moon_chalice (Mar 24, 2007)

Lazy Town is my choice. Sesame Street must die. *is deathly afraid of Elmo* And the Wonder Pets are just...I dunno. I mean, one of the episodes was about a dog having to pee, and that's just not right. XD All other kid shows are just too annoying to sit through.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Mar 24, 2007)

I loved Sesame Street when I was a kid, so I'd have to pick that one .


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Mar 25, 2007)

Sesame Street was always my favorite show when I was little, so that would be my choice.


----------



## Altron (Mar 25, 2007)

Franklin Kicked ass and is a show i would rewatch.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 25, 2007)

Dora the Explorer. I saw it this morning. fucking OWNAGE


----------



## lo-blo (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm torn between The Wonder Pets and The Backyardigans! Don't make me choose!

I watch them both on a fairly regular basis, I don't have to be forced to watch them. 

Little Bear, on the other hand...we have a few _issues_... 

Well...you see...there was this Little Bear computer game...  And he said there were HUNDREDS of games to play.

You know what? 

He lied.

There were only like 5. 

I've been scarred ever since.

The Wonder Pets & The Backyardigans FTW.


----------



## X (Mar 25, 2007)

You missed out Teletubies.
But seriously, i'd watch Sesame Street. = =


----------



## Twivy (Mar 25, 2007)

InXanity said:


> You missed out Teletubies.
> But seriously, i'd watch Sesame Street. = =



I would have put a lot more shows on the poll but I could only but 10 options. Thats why I put other.


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 25, 2007)

sesame street (why isn't spot the dog on here? )


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 25, 2007)

what is backyarigans?


----------



## Twivy (Mar 25, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> what is backyarigans?





This tells you about the show. My little sister loves the show and when she watches it I'll sometimes watch it with her.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Mar 25, 2007)

i love you, you love me, shut up you B****. i rather watch dora or deigo


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know alot of shows on this poll but I would watch Franklin and see what its about


----------



## chrisp (Mar 25, 2007)

Nothing beats Sesame Street.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 25, 2007)

Sesame Street and/or Dora the Explorer.
Though I admit watching both a few times lately by choice. heh


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 6, 2007)

If I had too?I still watch them and I like the backyardigans the most...The backyardigans rules!I like the wonder-pets and go diego go too but the backyardigans rocks....Sesame street is getting kinda boring ....Little Bill?I miss little bill [thought i was watching a episode just a few days ago on on demand.....cha! young child shows rule-ttebayo!]


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 6, 2007)

THE WONDERPETS <3

The phone, the phone is riiiiingiiiing.

There's an animal in twouble, there's an animal in twouble~! :3


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 6, 2007)

Definitely Sesame Street.


----------



## Ash (Oct 7, 2007)

I love Arthur!


----------



## Homura (Oct 7, 2007)

The only childrens show I'd probably watch today is Arthur. I loved that show when I was young. Anyone know if that show is still on PBS?


----------



## IchiPan (Oct 7, 2007)

Probably Arthur or Little Bear. XD


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2007)

Clifford the Big Red Dog is the shit!!![YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=OT7NhpXsseg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mojim (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd go with Sesame Street because Elmo has sexy voice


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2007)

The Berenstain Bears!!!  [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=kKu0je-MnLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enter Shikari (Oct 7, 2007)

Blue's clues


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Oct 7, 2007)

X said:


> You missed out Teletubies.
> But seriously, i'd watch Sesame Street. = =


Teletubbies,Teletubbies, say h- Goodbye!.
I always hated those things, even when I  was really young they annoyed me.
I'd
watch Barney the dinosaur , as it was my first thing that got me into beasts, that eventually led me interested in monsters, which then lead me into watching Pokemon.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh,I forgot clifford...Thought I prefer puppy days..I forgot author too *sigh*......How could I forget the king of all children shows....Blues Clues


----------



## Nathan (Oct 7, 2007)

Dora the Explorer!

"Pero is a dog. Hello dog." LMAO.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 7, 2007)

Sesame Street


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sesame Street, hands down.


----------

